# bubbles, on a YOUNG TAD



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

ive been reading up the bubbles that tads get, it seemed from my reading that it was on tads just about to morph, my tads are only are 4 weeks old 3 weeks as eggs, 1 week in the water, its a clutch of 5 4 of the tads seem to be doing well getting bigger eating and not floating, 1 of them keeps floating to the top right side up, the tail is pointed down, im pretty sure its got a bubble or two inside it, is there a way to get rid of the bubble, i lowered the water level, tried switching it to other water, im using spring water and the temps range 72-76 all tads are in separate 16oz plastic cups, feeding them tadpole bites, and tadpole tea should be here tomorrow... does anyone know how to get rid of these bubbles??


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

I've experienced this with caudate larvae, and it's usually because the water hasn't been properly aged to allow for off-gassing. IME, they usually pass the bubble provided you let the water sit for a day or two before using it for tads.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

ahhh i see thank you, checked on em a bit ago and they sunk back down so they lost their bubbles for the time being, thank you thou


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

I have seen this in "degassed" water as well. Putting them in clean water and not feeding until the bubble is gone (3-4 days is the most it has taken) has worked 100% of the time for me.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

gotcha thanks!!


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

I have also used the method Umbasprite suggested. 
every time i fed my tads I would change the water in with the bubble tad and not feed it. It seemed to work pretty well but mine took about a week to get better


----------

